# Free bow contest!! Korbin's strings



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

THIS CONTEST IS A FOR A FREE ELITE BOW. 
THE CONTEST IS NOW LIVE AND THE WINNER WILL BE DRAWN ON DECEMBER 24, 2014.

SHARE THE VIDEO AND BE A FRIEND OF OUR PAGE....(NOT REQUIRED BUT IT DOES GIVE YOU MORE OPPORTUNITIES TO WIN)

EVERY ORDER, GIVES YOU ONE MORE CHANCE BUT IS NOT REQUIRED TO ENTER

EVERY REPLY TO THIS THREAD INCREASES YOUR CHANCES

IF YOU DO NOT HAVE FACEBOOK BOOK PLEASE MAIL A LETTER WITH YOUR NAME AND STATE THAT YOU ARE ENTERING THE 2014 KORBIN'S STRINGS FREE BOW CONTEST. *MULTIPLE OPPORTUNITIES ARE AVAILABLE, OR YOU CAN REPLY TO THIS THREAD. 


** IF WE REACH 10,000 FANS BEFORE JULY WE WILL GIVE AWAY 2 BOWS!!!
*** IF YOU ARE UNDER 18 THE BOW MUST BE SHIPPED TO AN ADULT

HERE IS THE VIDEO
http://vimeo.com/bowstrings/freebow


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Alrighty, done and done. Man, I just can't pass up a give away!


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll give it a shot...


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Im in.


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2003)

Looking you up on Facebook as soon as I'm done here! Thanks for the chances! I'm in


----------



## rockandchelle (Aug 9, 2009)

Done...shared on my Facebook page.


----------



## bburen (Nov 17, 2008)

im in will be checking out your FB page

thanks guys


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm in thanks for the genorosity!


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

No FB, but that would make a nice Christmas present.


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

Every reply?????????


----------



## skyline1 (Nov 1, 2012)

In!


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## BowsBefore (Feb 11, 2013)

No Facebook but I'll share it and spread it around on Google+


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow...


----------



## drsm720093 (Sep 21, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the opportunity!!!!!!


----------



## spyder30&turbo (Apr 27, 2013)

Sweet DNA , you should put that bad boy up for grabs.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

sweet I would love a E32 for Christmas...


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

I will need a new 1 by December


----------



## lunk2002 (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice!! Count me in!


----------



## indiana3dcreed (Jan 23, 2014)

Please god let it be me!!! Hahaha im in


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

someone will be getting a nice Christmas gift....... I might as well give it a shot
thanks for the opportunity !!!


----------



## BuxlayR (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm in...thanks a lot for the opportunity fellas


----------



## whippedcream (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the chance. I'm in.


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm In! I'll check it out on FB too! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## NoahP1211 (Nov 25, 2013)

No Facebook, so I hope That I read the directiones right abd just replying enters me, Thanks s much for the opportunity


----------



## The Sentinel (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm in too.....


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

I dont have Facebook neither. I sure would like to have this bow though.


----------



## Shooter6 (Jan 5, 2012)

I would love it


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm in as well Korbin, and thanks.


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

Im in


----------



## Musket_0 (Jul 26, 2005)

Shared!


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## whippedcream (Jan 18, 2010)

Just shared the video. Just have to say as the father of a little girl I love the father daughter time post. Something to look forward to. Thanks again for the chance.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Already a friend on FB..I'm In...


----------



## domeniccurulla (Dec 23, 2009)

Pick me pick me!


----------



## MOY (Mar 1, 2014)

Liked your Facebook page! Can we enter on Instagram someway? I'm following you


----------



## cabbage2009 (Apr 9, 2009)

Shared Video I'm in


----------



## bburen (Nov 17, 2008)

im in as well


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

No FB, so I hope I read it right and just need to reply to this thread...I'd like to be in this...Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

Liked, and will definitely keeping your strings in mind.


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

Bump


----------



## fly123 (Aug 22, 2013)

Im in!


----------



## noahb2710 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## MSGT-R (Jun 14, 2014)

I guess I'll have to get a FB page..
Does that thing shoot 26" and 40 pounds??
If so, I'll take it! I'm due for a new bow after 25 years.

*Korbin* Strings with go right along with my *Corbin* motorcycle seats


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Count me in also! Thanks for the opportunity bro!


----------



## Roc (Jun 29, 2003)

In too


----------



## markX (Apr 5, 2010)

In!


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm in! Add the E32 to the collection. Great bow. Awesome strings.


----------



## TM2/SSMike (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## jamms (Apr 27, 2014)

Can't pass this chance up!


----------



## Juniata Justin (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Arrow Star (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm in for sure.

Thx
DP


----------



## jono446 (May 7, 2014)

I'm in !


----------



## muro9919 (Oct 26, 2013)

sweet


----------



## longrunr (Mar 17, 2014)

im in


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## cfinn (Jun 1, 2013)

i'm in, thanks


----------



## Denny23 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm in thanks.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm in for one more chance!


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

great christmas present I'm in…..


----------



## Pure Evil (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## brutus69 (Jun 13, 2009)

Awesome. Great Promotion.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I,m in!!! Thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## auwood74 (Feb 2, 2013)

Count me in also..Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## ssmith10 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm in, thanks for the chance


----------



## MSGT-R (Jun 14, 2014)

Facebook page now; in.


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Govtrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm in going to Facebook in a bit


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I want one


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice give away!


----------



## OregonKDS (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

How generous, I'm in.


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

Put my name in the pot please.


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

Why not. I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## pewpewpew (May 23, 2014)

I posted.. best of luck all


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I want one


----------



## hellrzr (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm in. I'll need it in LH...lol


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

I would love to have an Elite to make my own and try out. I am shooting outdated equipment and prepping to put together an internet hunting show and youtube channel. New gear that can help me is always welcome.


----------



## BuxlayR (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm def in for a lefty if possible...thanks for the oppurtunity!


----------



## mlima5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Im in!


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

In again!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

would love a free elite


----------



## BuxlayR (Jan 25, 2014)

In one more time


----------



## Jfranks1203 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm replying once, if I don't win with 1 attempt, I won't win with 100 lol.


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

Why not.


----------



## Fendrick (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## gambler2200 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## BuxlayR (Jan 25, 2014)

Put me down for another entry  thanks


----------



## mwntnmuleys (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

Count me in! Thanks


----------



## BuxlayR (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## tiger77 (Jul 1, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## beachz (May 28, 2014)

What the heck, me too.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## huntforfood703 (Jan 14, 2014)

im in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

In....


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## BuxlayR (Jan 25, 2014)

In again..thanks


----------



## Scottie_p74 (Oct 29, 2012)

I will give it a shot... count me in.


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again!


----------



## BuxlayR (Jan 25, 2014)

In one more time


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Don't have FB but put me in please.


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

count me in


----------



## Accident (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm signing up.


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In please


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## BuxlayR (Jan 25, 2014)

In one more time


----------



## Archer_32 (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## eliteshoot (May 25, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

Awesome man! Worth a shot!


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In Agin


----------



## Govtrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Count me in please.


----------



## Halovar (Aug 23, 2012)

Free styff? I am in ofcourse


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

I would love to be entered into this contest. At the moment a new bow would make a great Christmas gift.


----------



## fragmag (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm in! Liked your FB page as well and shared the link.


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

I am in liked the Facebook page


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

In again! Thanks!


----------



## BuxlayR (Jan 25, 2014)

In again


----------



## eaglewings (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm in, thanks


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Liked your FB page and shared the video.


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

im in


----------



## darrenp9975 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## missionbowhunt (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## AddisonOil (Jun 19, 2012)

Snow camo please


----------



## Owl Creek (Oct 31, 2013)

i'm in


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh eye, i'm in


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm in too!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

count me in. thanks


----------



## srgntrock (Mar 20, 2013)

count me in!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

Entered


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll take advantage. I can always use another bow. Thanks Korbins.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in!!! Thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in agian


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm in, Thanks.


----------



## Geaux Deep (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## BuxlayR (Jan 25, 2014)

In again


----------



## beanhill911 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In again


----------



## semoducknbuck (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in again


----------



## azmeatwagon (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

We can be in "again"? Sweet! Me to, again.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again!


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

why not I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## JCarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm ib


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

TTT for the morning

Sure why not 

in again


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In again


----------



## stkline81 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## Nightops (Mar 24, 2013)

free stuff yay


----------



## BuxlayR (Jan 25, 2014)

In again thanks


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

count me in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again!


----------



## Nickum1982 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it to win it!


----------



## Scottie_p74 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm down to take one of those


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In once more


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again!


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Im in.
Love my Elites.


----------



## SmittyNwess (Feb 2, 2013)

Put me in the mix


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## eddie521 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Kramer15 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## simply4est (May 10, 2014)

In please, thanks!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## ghost duck (Oct 16, 2008)

im in... better late then never


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

Wooo! I'm in!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## eddie521 (Jul 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again!


----------



## eddie521 (Jul 7, 2014)

Yep


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

In again too


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

This still.going ? 
If so awesome! In....


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in again to win!!!!


----------



## MSGT-R (Jun 14, 2014)

You and several hundred other archers.. lol


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm in!
Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Im in it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

In again!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In once more


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In to win


----------



## eddie521 (Jul 7, 2014)

Yep in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again!


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Im in thanks


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again please.


----------



## eddie521 (Jul 7, 2014)

CJC98 you really want that thing lol


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

I am in


----------



## eddie521 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm in again


----------



## Vik (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

sign me up for today


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

Im In!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok I'm in


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Im in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

eddie521 said:


> CJC98 you really want that thing lol


Yep can't pass up a free bow. Thank you Korbin's Strings for this give away and a chance to win a sweet bow!!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I again!!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## Jack b (Apr 5, 2013)

I am in thanks


----------



## eddie521 (Jul 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

I wants


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again for the night


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it..


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

Count me in!!


----------



## eddie521 (Jul 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In please


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## kycommander (Oct 15, 2013)

Sign me up. I'm in


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In!


----------



## JAG45 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey I'm in! My son would love this as a christmas present!! thanks for the opppertunity!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In !


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Entry #2


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again....


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## eddie521 (Jul 7, 2014)

Another!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## eaglewings (Jan 12, 2009)

again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## BuxlayR (Jan 25, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

Im in...


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

I never get anything from Santa but now I might.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## eddie521 (Jul 7, 2014)

Another!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

im in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## eddie521 (Jul 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

In Again:darkbeer:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Sure I'll jump in for an Elite


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm i . thanks


----------



## NGAsportsman (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## mattbowen61990 (Dec 9, 2013)

Im in I liked on FB also


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Im in, checking out FB now.


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## eddie521 (Jul 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## snapper tapper (Aug 5, 2009)

i'm in, thanks !


----------



## noahb2710 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, Thanks


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm in!!


----------



## lilbin86 (Jun 19, 2012)

One of the smoothest bows I've ever shot!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it for a great bow!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In one more time for the night.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## JCarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## BuxlayR (Jan 25, 2014)

In again for another chance...thanks


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## BuxlayR (Jan 25, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And in again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In once more


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it...


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hope to win


----------



## aricpayne (Mar 1, 2013)

done and done and done…


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

I guess I'm in again


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In...


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

hope to win


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In!


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll try one more time


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in. Don't have FB


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## hellrzr (Feb 27, 2014)

sign me up. Thank you


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm in





Tim


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Winning


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, Thanks


----------



## DiSc0Rd (Jan 28, 2014)

im in, i dont have fb or i would share


----------



## DiSc0Rd (Jan 28, 2014)

Jfranks1203 said:


> I'm replying once, if I don't win with 1 attempt, I won't win with 100 lol.


i agree, good luck


----------



## DiSc0Rd (Jan 28, 2014)

CJC98 said:


> In again!


all the work CJC98 is doing i almost want him to win.... almost


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

DiSc0Rd said:


> all the work CJC98 is doing i almost want him to win.... almost


Thanks
Good luck to you


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In please


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Once more


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In to win


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Last one for the night. In Again.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In one more time.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In for the win!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Iftw


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:wink:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:flame:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:target:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:cow:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:set1_fishing:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:smile_red_bike:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In one more time for the night!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## bowtechbone (Mar 8, 2012)

In it to win it!!!


----------



## bowtechbone (Mar 8, 2012)

And one more time for good measure!!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

im in again


----------



## rocks281 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## Mark S. (Mar 25, 2014)

How you get in?


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mark S. said:


> How you get in?


You are in.


----------



## Mark S. (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Jaymo37 (Dec 23, 2013)

How can you not enter a giveaway??? Heading over to check you guys out on Facebook.


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)

Me, I'm In!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope to win it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Once again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## drisk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

Im in thanks


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm in on this one.


----------



## Lightfoot2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## Dave Schmeltz (May 5, 2014)

I'm in....checking FB now...


----------



## Dave Schmeltz (May 5, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

One more try


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Another entry


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another


----------



## DiSc0Rd (Jan 28, 2014)

Replying like a champ


----------



## drisk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

in again thanks


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In again!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

im in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In it please.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm again this would go great with the ez press going to win


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Once more


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Once again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

And again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

And again


----------



## rduchateau2954 (Aug 21, 2013)

In thanks!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh let's do this


----------



## dagwood64 (May 9, 2014)

Count me in please.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm in..


----------



## brahma (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In again


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

Count me in. I love free bows.... Lol


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

In!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Once again


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll keep jumping in.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## Cozy23 (Jan 10, 2011)

Shared. Count me in.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another try


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

551


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Once more


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

X3 In to hope win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Here goes another one


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Try again.


----------



## brahma (Jul 22, 2013)

IN again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it...


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CANT HIT EM (Jul 9, 2011)

Sign me up


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again here also


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In again!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

In!


----------



## Mohunter46 (Dec 7, 2008)

In....


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## carch4 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

One more


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In .


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Sign me up


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## Charles_k (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't have a bow so I'll give it a shot to win one


----------



## Charles_k (Jul 14, 2014)

*I don't have a bow so I'm keeping my eyes out for opportunities thanks guys*

I'm in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In!


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

in once more


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Apr 25, 2014)

I'll bite.


----------



## keithw20 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

nice


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## NICKALBERT4722 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Sign me up too.


----------



## eaglewings (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm back


----------



## Decker (Feb 23, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Another entry


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again!!!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's to hoping!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Try again on this.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Cdcj (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm for a chance at an Elite.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<in>>>


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Mr Snow (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In more time for the night


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a chance to win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<in>>>


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN in in in ....


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN again.


----------



## BTShooter (Jan 27, 2008)

In.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

entered


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in ....


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:slice::darkbeer:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:dancing:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

700


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

In.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again...


----------



## cjbowhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

I've gotta try


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Stopping in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another


----------



## Robert Fieseler (Jan 10, 2008)

and another !!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Dang CJ YOU really want this bow


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

octanevane said:


> Dang CJ YOU really want this bow


This is a sweet bow and can't pass up on a chance to win one.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

CJC98 said:


> This is a sweet bow and can't pass up on a chance to win one.


I hear ya


----------



## Huntingboys7 (Sep 3, 2013)

It says the video is not available


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Would like to add elite to my collection


----------



## WVBohuntr (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm in for this.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another shot


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in .....


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in .....


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## cjbowhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

One more chance


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

IIn


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In once again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In In In


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

in to win


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another try


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Back again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In for a great bow


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another shot


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In#


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In once more


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

one more


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Elite


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

bows


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:darkbeer::slice:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

are


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again...


----------



## souwest hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

hope I win


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

sweet


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:dog1:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in to win


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In once more!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Go big or go home. In for another shot


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In!!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbs_up


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again.!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

me too!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:bump2:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:set1_fishing:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:smile_red_bike:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it..


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Iftw


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

to win it..


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Elite rocks


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in in in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:hello2:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Here is a great tune!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:elch:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:star:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

could use a new bow


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Its a bird ,Its a plane Its a new elite falling from the sky to my door step.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In to win


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:shade:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In once more to win


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In....


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it to win it...


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

This elite is going to look good next to my EZ press that I'm going to win


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

one more.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

>>>------------------->


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:uzi::elch:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:hairy:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:boxing:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:cow:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave3:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:uzi::cow:


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Just PM me for my shipping address… :thumb:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

+






=


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

need a bow!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:cocktail:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!


----------



## bowhunter530 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the chance to win


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## bowhunter530 (Jun 11, 2014)

Facebook page liked thanks again fingers crossed


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

for the win


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

870 sounds like a winner


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## DJudge (Nov 19, 2010)

Enter me as I don't do Facebook...


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

No facebook for me either


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm in to win


----------



## dal15 (Sep 6, 2009)

sounds good im in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## cjbowhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm in aging


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

On it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope to win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I need this bow


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another chance


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

to win!!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another shot


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

and again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## kNocked (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Uppp


----------



## Roydw3 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd love a new bow. I'm in. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## Roydw3 (Jun 4, 2013)

again for me


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another shot


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

and again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

one more time


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbs_up


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:walk:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:rock:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I need this bow


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Pick me


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Please


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it to win it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Would love to own an ELITE


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Get it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Please pick me!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I will give it a good home!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Can't wait to win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Pick my #


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

December feels like forever away


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I want this


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Bump for a great bow


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

to win


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again please


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

shot


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

for


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

The


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Elite!


----------



## BuxlayR (Jan 25, 2014)

In again...thanks


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

in again!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## AUTiger (Jun 18, 2008)

In!


----------



## eaglewings (Jan 12, 2009)

Me again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in again.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Dallen92 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll try!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Again


----------



## rafca_age (May 21, 2014)

im in thanks


----------



## buckwild_09 (Jul 27, 2014)

liked and shared on Facebook


----------



## buckwild_09 (Jul 27, 2014)

and comment :cocktail:


----------



## buckwild_09 (Jul 27, 2014)

please


----------



## buckwild_09 (Jul 27, 2014)

pick


----------



## buckwild_09 (Jul 27, 2014)

me!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## jono446 (May 7, 2014)

Im in


----------



## kielbasavw (May 31, 2014)

Im in!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## dsmith1988 (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:wink:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:darkbeer:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:set1_polevault:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:blob1:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:cow:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:target:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:smile_red_bike:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

1,000 post


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another shot


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:elf_moon:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:rockhard:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

olarbear:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

one more


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Count me in..


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

pick me


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

In in in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## NICKALBERT4722 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sign me up!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

In,,,,,,,,,,,,.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## N8rfastback (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## bradymiller32 (Jul 24, 2014)

Sign me up! Def could use a new elite!


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## bbn#1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

I want in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In!


----------



## DiSc0Rd (Jan 28, 2014)

Try again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Another time


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up top


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:help: I want it :help:


----------



## coloradodave (Oct 1, 2005)

Awesome!! I'm In!

Dave




rockinbowhunter said:


> THIS CONTEST IS A FOR A FREE ELITE BOW.
> THE CONTEST IS NOW LIVE AND THE WINNER WILL BE DRAWN ON DECEMBER 24, 2014.
> 
> SHARE THE VIDEO AND BE A FRIEND OF OUR PAGE....(NOT REQUIRED BUT IT DOES GIVE YOU MORE OPPORTUNITIES TO WIN)
> ...


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In pleas e


----------



## AUTiger (Jun 18, 2008)

In....again


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

In to win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it to win it


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

In again


----------



## Fordfanv (Apr 27, 2014)

free is good .......I'll check FB too


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## notz (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm even went and found the facebook page! i love getting special offers popping up in my news feeds, i spend money i dont have!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## awroude11 (Jul 28, 2014)

Another awesome giveaway! Thanks for the opportunity and I am a fan on FB too!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

free? im in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it again


----------



## aricpayne (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm in...


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again...


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Ehunter42 (Mar 3, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

im in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## Scottie_p74 (Oct 29, 2012)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Bump


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Enter me for the contest. I'd like to try an elite.


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

Just entered. Thanks for a great giveaway.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again?


----------



## eaglewings (Jan 12, 2009)

in again


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

again


----------



## Jimmysworking (Mar 1, 2003)

So excited for my new bow. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## AUTiger (Jun 18, 2008)

and again..


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT For the win! Check em out on FB too... Weekly giveaways!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Another chance.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Swamp Poodle (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm in for it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Another chance


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In to win


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

one more


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again!


----------



## N8rfastback (Mar 3, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN again.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

in again


----------



## bassmaster911 (Mar 11, 2014)

In.........


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

me Three.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

IN again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In it


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

Ready to win


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

in again


----------



## BuxlayR (Jan 25, 2014)

In one more time


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again, >>>--------->


----------



## ExtremeWestern (Jul 13, 2014)

im in liked the facebook page as well


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the drawing.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

In it to win it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Id like to win stuff


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## N8rfastback (Mar 3, 2014)

In again!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Another


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Entered again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

one more entry.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

rockinbowhunter said:


> THIS CONTEST IS A FOR A FREE ELITE BOW.
> THE CONTEST IS NOW LIVE AND THE WINNER WILL BE DRAWN ON DECEMBER 24, 2014.
> 
> SHARE THE VIDEO AND BE A FRIEND OF OUR PAGE....(NOT REQUIRED BUT IT DOES GIVE YOU MORE OPPORTUNITIES TO WIN)
> ...


I'll play


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again also


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

And again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Boom for the win


----------



## TC915 (Jul 30, 2014)

Im in; thanks for the contest & good luck to all


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Hope to win!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In it


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Still here


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Would love to win tuis


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yep for the win


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I would live to make this a 3-d bow


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

In twice


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Going to be in a bunch more too


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Rocking this thread for a new bow


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In it


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

back


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Done and Done! Thank you


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Bowarrior (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm im


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Try again here.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

In!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## jessejamesNY (Dec 12, 2009)

Done and done


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## yocum (Jan 21, 2013)

In in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

im in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## brahma (Jul 22, 2013)

In again.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## jb61 (Jan 9, 2014)

No facebook account, so have to take my chances here ...


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Boom here I am


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT Another awesome giveaway from a great group of people!


----------



## gfm1960 (Jan 30, 2013)

please enter me


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

one more


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

Can't hurt to try.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Still lurking around


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## N8rfastback (Mar 3, 2014)

Again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In again


----------



## nlackjack10186 (May 25, 2014)

I'm in...


----------



## eaglewings (Jan 12, 2009)

Again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

In in in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the opportunity!! Video Shared and liked on FB; someone is going to have a great present under the tree this year!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Please please please.....


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again! thanks


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd like to win. Here's to luck.


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

In again, O


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In it! thanks


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes I'm in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## supraboi (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll bite, I'm in!


----------



## AUTiger (Jun 18, 2008)

In Again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm in but unlucky !


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

in again


----------



## AUTiger (Jun 18, 2008)

Again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Still here


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## wbweld0 (Sep 19, 2005)

In it to win it!


----------



## eaglewings (Jan 12, 2009)

it's me


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Still here


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

one more


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

put me in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

Please pretty please


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## aricpayne (Mar 1, 2013)

In...


----------



## droptine9810 (May 5, 2014)

in ty


----------



## eaglewings (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm back


----------



## AUTiger (Jun 18, 2008)

Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Back in


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

In her to win her


----------



## Tbass3574 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks Korbin's String for the set that I won. I am very very happy with them. I'll post pics once I get the bow completely set up. So far, awesome.


----------



## DiSc0Rd (Jan 28, 2014)

Reply


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

and again


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

in in


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

And again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## 4X4HD (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

Im in


----------



## kback (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm in! It is simply amazing that we have people in this industry that express their gratitude to those who participate. Thank you.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

In in again


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

Count me in...thanks!


----------



## TGray502 (Jul 30, 2014)

Worth a shot!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Been a couple of days but I'm still here


----------



## staatscomm (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again!


----------



## supraboi (Dec 4, 2009)

All in!!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Still here


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## bassmaster911 (Mar 11, 2014)

In please!


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

in again


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the day.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## 4X4HD (Jun 11, 2008)

In again!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

and again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

back in


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## AUTiger (Jun 18, 2008)

Again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I want a new bow


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

I really could use a new set of strings, just strapped for cash. Ready to win


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

im in


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanx in advance!! LOL !!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## 12PointJedi (Apr 24, 2013)

In for a chance.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## rosharb (Jul 16, 2014)

Me too


----------



## Venado0 (Jun 6, 2010)

Very cool Korbin! I will be sending an order for my son's 2012 Strother Wrath in a bit. I currently have a set of your threads on my 2013 wrath SHO and could not be happier!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## AUTiger (Jun 18, 2008)

In...


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## rosharb (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

in again


----------



## indiana3dcreed (Jan 23, 2014)

In!!


----------



## Mdmorrow (Aug 12, 2014)

Done and done. Thanks!!


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Im in


----------



## rosharb (Jul 16, 2014)

in again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Im in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

Im in


----------



## Genet511 (Jun 13, 2014)

My reply!


----------



## Mike Mcknight (Oct 30, 2003)

I would like a shot at a new bow....im in..


----------



## kendellw8 (Aug 15, 2014)

New bow would be great, I'm in


----------



## kseniuk (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm in too.


----------



## foyt20 (Sep 26, 2007)

in for the free bow


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Dhninja (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

Korbin Strings has awesome promotions.


----------



## foyt20 (Sep 26, 2007)

In sauce.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

count me in! 
I've heard good thing about the new elite bows but have never shot one.


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

in this


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

been a while i'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## foyt20 (Sep 26, 2007)

Innnnnn....


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in today


----------



## Hombre Robusto (Oct 28, 2012)

Iam in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## rosharb (Jul 16, 2014)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## foyt20 (Sep 26, 2007)

Inzo.


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

Again


----------



## rackattack86 (Jul 27, 2014)

Put me in coach!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for Friday


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Im in again!


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Im in


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

Shared on my page; posted a link to the video. Thanks!


----------



## cjbowhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

Count me in for the win!


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

bump I'm in


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Again


----------



## foyt20 (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't know if I posted today.... So.... In.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Bump I'm in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

again


----------



## srp (Feb 25, 2003)

I'll give it a go.


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## vortecman (Dec 10, 2005)

im in


----------



## drisk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

In again, thanks


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Bump me in again


----------



## semoducknbuck (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Back in


----------



## aricpayne (Mar 1, 2013)

In...


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Again


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in today


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

On yeah


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Bump me in


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## foyt20 (Sep 26, 2007)

In.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Im back


----------



## DiSc0Rd (Jan 28, 2014)

Worth a try


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again!


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Might as well.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## morrow21 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sure


----------



## eddie521 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm am in


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

In afain


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm in again thanks


----------



## Trueball13 (Nov 18, 2010)

We are in! My E35 would love a baby brother!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## CKI (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, Thanks


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Thursday


----------



## Mike Mcknight (Oct 30, 2003)

In it to win it.....


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

im back


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## huntit115 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the oppertunity, good luck to everyone participating.


----------



## rrambo (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## WVBohuntr (Dec 3, 2012)

need a new elite!!!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again also


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

In Again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, Thanks


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

In. Thank you!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In thank you.


----------



## Hunter Hudson (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Would love a new bow


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## rosharb (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm IN


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## walbash635 (Nov 6, 2012)

NO Facebook.. so I am here ENTERING THE 2014 KORBIN'S STRINGS FREE BOW CONTEST.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## 21XRD (Aug 24, 2014)

In and thanks.


----------



## Fwood29 (Aug 14, 2014)

In. Thank you


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## huntit115 (Feb 27, 2014)

love seeing all the interest. Keep the entries coming guys. Great oppertunity for one of us. thanks for the contest


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

Me again


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

in again


----------



## inthehollar (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Who can't use a new bow?


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## eaglewings (Jan 12, 2009)

Again for me


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

back in


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

In thanks


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Inagain


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## rrambo (Jul 6, 2010)

In Again!


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

In it


----------



## Hayden.smith (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## jjwaldman21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sure


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## Hayden.smith (Nov 18, 2013)

Sure would love to try out a new bow  in again!


----------



## Larry123 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## Michaelpaa (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Skers85 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

In,


----------



## 02transam (Nov 14, 2013)

Im in


----------



## effensmurfy (Aug 20, 2014)

Im in


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again!


----------



## Hayden.smith (Nov 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## mathewsslinger (Sep 16, 2013)

In lets prey its me


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## eaglewings (Jan 12, 2009)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm here


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## flipperdave (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

and again


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm in. great way to advertise Korbin


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Sign me up please.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

back in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## AUTiger (Jun 18, 2008)

and again...


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Hayden.smith (Nov 18, 2013)

In again!


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## windknot69 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd like in on this!


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

in it to win it


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

AUTiger said:


> and again...


War Eagle . In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

back in


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

put me in again.


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

Please count me in.


----------



## cwodutch (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Elite sure why not


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

In again


----------



## XMidwayX (Aug 30, 2014)

In again.


----------



## jessejamesNY (Dec 12, 2009)

Can't wait


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

In again


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

Count me in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## Casey-BB (Aug 18, 2014)

gotta get in on this one


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## raydogg34 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Taking my place in line...


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in it


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## Casey-BB (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump


----------



## eddie521 (Jul 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## Casey-BB (Aug 18, 2014)

Bump


----------



## rrambo (Jul 6, 2010)

In it


----------



## 02transam (Nov 14, 2013)

Boom


----------



## Skers85 (Feb 13, 2011)

In it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks!


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## hodge 318 (Sep 13, 2014)

im in


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in....


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

Hope to win


----------



## rosharb (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

I will give it a try


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In again


----------



## wthunter (Jul 31, 2014)

To good to pass up.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

In again


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## inthehollar (Jun 22, 2014)

Pick me


----------



## corytch (Apr 2, 2006)

Pick me


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Put me in please.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## eddie521 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## AJS5870 (Nov 1, 2010)

im in


----------



## Casey-BB (Aug 18, 2014)

ttt


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

i'm back


----------



## ruttin2 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm j


----------



## ruttin2 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## windknot69 (Jan 5, 2013)

Liked, shared, and In! Thanks


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for today


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in.


----------



## jaye (Apr 27, 2010)

in.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in today


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Hayden.smith (Nov 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## Casey-BB (Aug 18, 2014)

In again


----------



## Hayden.smith (Nov 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

In again


----------



## Montagieu (Jul 4, 2014)

Taking a look on Facebook. Can't pass up a free Elite. I'm in!


----------



## Casey-BB (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## ezraymond (Mar 15, 2010)

I like free stuff I'm in.


----------



## eddie521 (Jul 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## Hayden.smith (Nov 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again...


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Casey-BB (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Hayden.smith (Nov 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## effensmurfy (Aug 20, 2014)

Im in


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## pvh1969 (Oct 14, 2010)

In for sure


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In again


----------



## Bowsting (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for today


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

im in


----------



## bowhunter erwin (May 14, 2009)

Liked and shared I'm in.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

and for today


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In today


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again!!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for today


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

back again


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In again


----------



## chillcut7812 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Count me in please, thanks.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Count me in and I am headed to face book now


----------



## Mike Mcknight (Oct 30, 2003)

Count me in.


----------



## beegee59 (Nov 22, 2011)

Count me in too, Thanx Bill


----------



## ezraymond (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm in again


----------



## Hayden.smith (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm in again


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm definitely in!!!


----------



## ajbuckwacker (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm in and thanks for the chance.


----------



## Roydw3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dude, I'd love the bow...but I just want to say thank you for an awesome new string on my Prophecy. The thing is awesome. thanks


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Hayden.smith (Nov 18, 2013)

In again! Thanks for the chance


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in today


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## farmer1980 (Apr 28, 2013)

Count me in!!!


----------



## urmetz (Sep 29, 2010)

I would love an opertunity to win I'm in.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't do Facebook. So how do I enter ?


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In again


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the chance


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it...


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

In for it. Headed to fb to keep on pushin.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

in again, thanks


----------



## depogrig (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## cadethearcher (Jul 28, 2014)

I am trying to get a target bow I am in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## Stagcrazy (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm in. I'll check out FB too!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it...


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm in. Cheers--BB


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

in again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for Monday


----------



## buttonbucky (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the opportunity, I'm in.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

In again! Thanks!


----------



## octain2 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## Stickem' (Nov 10, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in it


----------



## Skers85 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm in!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In on this again.


----------



## Hayden.smith (Nov 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## Pulse76 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ha, this company is just looking for free hits on Facebook. They had a contest on Facebook last week to win a free set of korbin's strings by finding a hidden item in a picture. They said someone guessed it correctly, but they never announced a winner. Instead, they deleted the thread. Why should I think this contest is any different?


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Probably BS like the other one


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the day.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

in again


----------



## buttonbucky (Aug 2, 2007)

Shared the video on FB!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

Ininin


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again , thanks


----------



## garman1189 (Jul 15, 2014)

No Facebook but I'll throw in a reply


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for today


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

yep


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

in again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Boom in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for today


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

No FB, but that would make a nice Christmas present.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

back in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## Dor-Cuarthol (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks a lot.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for today


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again for today


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Daily entry


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In on this please.


----------



## PaLuke (Nov 3, 2005)

Im in. Thank you


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## tyler632 (Jan 7, 2007)

Count me in. Love to have another Elite.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Count me in. Never shot an elite before, so I'd be interested to try it.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Trueball13 (Nov 18, 2010)

Ttt, I'm in ! Good luck


----------



## Coopaloop49 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

In to win!


----------



## revturbo9967 (Oct 7, 2014)

in , first time


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## prbg (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In again.


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for today


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

tmv said:


> in for today


me too


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## Burlington186 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in for the day


----------



## Casey-BB (Aug 18, 2014)

ttt


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

In for the morning


----------



## straightShot45 (Feb 12, 2007)

Okay!


----------



## florida life (Sep 28, 2014)

Done


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

In for today


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm in. Love to try an Elite.


----------



## bigracks24 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm i . Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for today


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In for the day, thanks


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

50° and slight drizzle. Good day to win a bow


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

in today


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## jrpwa (Aug 7, 2011)

In today.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

In for today


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Alamondm (Nov 23, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Todd Wylie (Sep 15, 2014)

done both


----------



## 188slo50 (Oct 3, 2014)

Can't pass on free and I need a modern bow.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

Count me in, too!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in today


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in today


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

im back


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Bump


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm in ,and you should pick me ,cause two days after the drawing is my Birthday .and for the last 48 years ,The Birthday gifts have been few and far between ,since Santa comes so close ....thanks for the opportunity ....


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In again


----------



## dal15 (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again!!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for Friday


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a Friday.


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

Innnn


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Acts 4:12 (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm in. Thank You For this Opportunity. God Bless


----------



## jpenz7 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm ib


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

back in


----------



## sawicki4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm in for this.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In!


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

And again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in today


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

im in again


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In...


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## HNTNBO (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## windknot69 (Jan 5, 2013)

In! Thanks!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in mid week


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

in it to win it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again..


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for today


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

In again


----------



## Tambo252 (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## garman1189 (Jul 15, 2014)

In for the first time


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great contest.


----------



## tarvercc (Sep 7, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## eddie521 (Jul 7, 2014)

When does this thing end it's been going on forever lol


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Govtrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

Once again


----------



## huntit115 (Feb 27, 2014)

again for this guy to


----------



## windknot69 (Jan 5, 2013)

Count me in please!


----------



## Stagcrazy (Apr 2, 2011)

Im in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

In again


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

Would love to win an elite bow, can't afford a new one at the moment, so count me in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Boom for the win


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

In again Thanks


----------



## oktx (Jul 21, 2006)

In. Thanks!


----------



## springer01 (Sep 28, 2004)

Im IN!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In for the win


----------



## WestCoast82nd (Sep 18, 2014)

IN! Thank you


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

One more time


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Todd Wylie (Sep 15, 2014)

I sure could use the bow, hope i win!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

One more time


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for Monday


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In!!


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In for me...


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

In it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks again


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

In again


----------



## duckcallin12 (Sep 11, 2014)

om in!


----------



## duckcallin12 (Sep 11, 2014)

im in!*


----------



## WestCoast82nd (Sep 18, 2014)

In it!


----------



## WestCoast82nd (Sep 18, 2014)

pick me!pick me!


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, I've liked your FB page, but the video doesn't seem to play the audio. YouTube and Pandora have sound, but this one video doesn't (and yes, I have the sound enabled on the video.


----------



## ShamROC (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## mauiarcher (May 16, 2012)

In like flynn


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for today


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

Back in again...


----------



## Georgiaboy98 (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

In it


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

Inin


----------



## WestCoast82nd (Sep 18, 2014)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## eaglewings (Jan 12, 2009)

me again


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

In again. Currently not an elitist, but willing to give it a shot.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In again please.


----------



## ShamROC (Sep 9, 2014)

in again


----------



## SBOTI74 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah, I'm in


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in today


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

In again


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll play again...


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

in again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for today


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

back in this morning...


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Starting a new trend. Post the weather you are having right now 

37° partly cloudy, 20-25 mph N winds


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

In for the day


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

12° this morning. Didn't see that coming!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

45 degrees and a swirling wind, back in for this morning, thank you...


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

can't wait to hit the stand


----------



## Indy700xcsp (Oct 31, 2014)

Sounds good, count me in.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

In ...


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

33° and windy


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again...


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

39°


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In...


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

me too


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

Love a good giveaway, and that's a nice bow!


----------



## Cbrown06 (Oct 20, 2012)

please let me in!


----------



## TexasLiberty (Dec 8, 2013)

Count me in also, can't go wrong with a free bow. My son would love a new bow for Christmans. No facebook here.............


----------



## TexasLiberty (Dec 8, 2013)

Always wanted an Elite bow........woohoo!!!!


----------



## Hayden.smith (Nov 18, 2013)

Pulse76 said:


> Ha, this company is just looking for free hits on Facebook. They had a contest on Facebook last week to win a free set of korbin's strings by finding a hidden item in a picture. They said someone guessed it correctly, but they never announced a winner. Instead, they deleted the thread. Why should I think this contest is any different?


It isn't bs I've been following them since their last contest last year. The string set was a mishap and they re announced the winners when I let then know that they never announced the winner.


----------



## Hayden.smith (Nov 18, 2013)

In for today!


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

In...


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

In for the win


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm in!!!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

me too


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

Back in this morning...


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

im in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

In for another chance...


----------



## Todd Wylie (Sep 15, 2014)

i need a new bow


----------



## gkn0315 (Mar 31, 2011)

In and up


----------



## eaglewings (Jan 12, 2009)

"come on baby needs a new pair of shoes":baby:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In again...


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for today


----------



## Darkness88 (Oct 21, 2014)

ill toss my hat in for a new bow


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

yep


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in mid week


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Swamp Monkey (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In again...


----------



## Todd Wylie (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

im back


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

Im not going anywhere until I win.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

28° still


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In.


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In...


----------



## PayneTrain (Sep 30, 2013)

In for the win


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Come on Xmas eve!


----------



## andyjones (Aug 12, 2007)

Im in!!


----------



## Dieselbuilder (Aug 24, 2014)

Shared video and liked page. I am in for the win! :wink:


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for Friday


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In again...


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

It's been a while but I'm in again


----------



## buttonbucky (Aug 2, 2007)

It's getting close


----------



## jerneedog (Aug 11, 2014)

In.
Liked and shared video!


----------



## Darkness88 (Oct 21, 2014)

in again


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Windy!


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yoyoma


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm in for the giveaway.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In again...


----------



## JLozo21 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Bluemax61 (Aug 9, 2014)

Don't often win much, but... what the hay?! Count me in!


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

In for today


----------



## Styles (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Bryand2211 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

31°


----------



## PrivateJoker (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity to win! I'm in


----------



## Trueball13 (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In...


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In again!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

yep


----------



## ctncpo (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

I'll take another shot at it. Frankly, though, I wish the rest of you would quit trying to steal my bow...


----------



## Sask Riverrunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Im in. Thanks guys...


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in to start the week


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

Making Monday meaningful…

In again.


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

Back in...


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

In for the am.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## skidud (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks! Count me in.


----------



## anthony20031 (Jul 21, 2014)

In! Thanks


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

and again


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

19° snowing


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

56* sunny


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

62 sunny


----------



## willie14228 (Apr 14, 2014)

This is cool, I don't have a Facebook account but I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

Back in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## bry240 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

i'm in


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

In fer today


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Count me in for this ! Thanks so much for the chance!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in mid week


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

To win it


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In today...


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Once Again


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

in again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

and in again


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm 
IN


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in friday


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## Darkness88 (Oct 21, 2014)

when is this giveaway taking place. oh yeah in again also


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

im in


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In.


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In again!


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

hello


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

Back in for the morning...


----------



## acso14 (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## bowonmyown (Sep 6, 2014)

In it to win it!


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

in again


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

in again


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In again...


----------



## Hayden.smith (Nov 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## xXDaveyJonesXx (Sep 1, 2014)

My lady just decided to take up archery- how perfect!

Thanks!!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again.........


----------



## buttonbucky (Aug 2, 2007)

Just a little over a month!


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks again


----------



## ctncpo (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

12°


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In again!


----------



## devinhal (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

In again, while defrosting from a cold snowy afternoon sit.


----------



## bowwowwow (Oct 29, 2014)

wooohoooo


----------



## bowwowwow (Oct 29, 2014)

IM BROKE pick me!


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

me?


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness I'm in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in to start the week


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

back in


----------



## Dwmills42 (Apr 25, 2014)

Im in


----------



## Doc Stone (Oct 9, 2012)

Id be very appreciative to win=
thanks for the opportunity
Doc Stone


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

I am in!!! to win!


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In...


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

i'm in


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

In for the new week...


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

me again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

once mroe


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for another day


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

Back in again...


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again......


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

In for a back to work entry!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

20°


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

can't wait to hit the stand this weekend


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

in.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again........


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In it to win it...


----------



## Nimby (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm in!!


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Im in!


----------



## SDDoubleLung (Oct 13, 2014)

i'm in


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in mid week


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Give me


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

in again


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Juicy


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Liked the page on facebook


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In...


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

In for the a.m.


----------



## Georgiaboy98 (Aug 31, 2014)

In again!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

im back


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again..........


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

Yay


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

another try


----------



## jerseybow (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm In as well.


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh the anticipation......


----------



## BowtechGuard (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

Shared again


----------



## meekinstokes (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm in too


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Once more


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for Friday


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

back in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

My Daily Entry


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In it to win it...


----------



## jrb752 (Dec 23, 2012)

yeehaw!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it...


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

again


----------



## Flashclimber (May 3, 2013)

Include me in the drawing please.


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In...


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again......


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

once more


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Sunday


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Checking in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again......


----------



## huntit115 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lot's of people in this one. In again for me


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In again today...


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

in again


----------



## Ol'Red (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll try out


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

A new entry for a new week.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And Again


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In...


----------



## Waittilloctober (Aug 23, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Bluemax61 (Aug 9, 2014)

Might as well do it again.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

and again...


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

let's see


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm in for a free bow.


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

in for this morning


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In on this.


----------



## Waittilloctober (Aug 23, 2013)

In on this also


----------



## CUTigerRY (Oct 23, 2013)

In..I need a lefty


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And Again.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for today


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

me too


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

Same


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

im in


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

In for the lose.


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

Back in this morning


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

-0°


----------



## graydragon2 (Nov 16, 2014)

Could definitely use this.


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Okey Dokey


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And Again for today.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again
Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In...


----------



## HAIRYLUGGNUTS (Aug 13, 2009)

in it to win it


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

My official entry is here and now.


----------



## mikeygrubtail (Sep 2, 2013)

In for today happy thanksgiving!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again...


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## uthmandan00 (Oct 19, 2014)

Every reply?


----------



## buttonbucky (Aug 2, 2007)

In again!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Once Again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

In again


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

+5°


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again........


----------



## ctncpo (Oct 27, 2014)

In again


----------



## jrb752 (Dec 23, 2012)

seconds


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Sunday in


----------



## mwtwrig0 (Sep 13, 2014)

Me too


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

Put me in again.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Yup


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

thank you


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in to start the week


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

back in


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

and again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for Wednesday


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In again for today...


----------



## mopahls (Feb 28, 2013)

On it boss


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

here


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

Is it today again...


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in Friday


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Good deal...


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## KnottyPine (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## Don_Swazy (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

Back in...


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In again please.


----------



## STILLhntr777 (Sep 11, 2009)

Here's my reply!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Balmy 25°!


----------



## Arbo34 (Sep 28, 2014)

I am in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

In again


----------



## Nickum1982 (Aug 7, 2012)

In again


----------



## One Slick trick (Apr 12, 2013)

In for a chance


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

34°!


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

In again


----------



## Stagcrazy (Apr 2, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

New week, new entry!

I really wish the rest of you would quit trying to take my bow from me...


----------



## Aubie923 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In again for today


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Once Again


----------



## Skip1981 (May 11, 2013)

I'll take it! Just send it on


----------



## buttonbucky (Aug 2, 2007)

In again on a awesome giveaway


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again please.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Sunday, Sunday, Sunday


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

again


----------



## Stagcrazy (Apr 2, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the day.


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

New week, new day, new entry...


----------



## wbaxl (Dec 7, 2014)

Why not, never hurts to enter on something free


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In...


----------



## Joe van (Nov 3, 2011)

new elite nice


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## skottyboi34 (Aug 19, 2012)

Just trying to increase my chances. I'm in!


----------



## PWick (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

Rollin, rollin, rollin back in for the morning...


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

again


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Count me in...


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

As am I.


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in mid week


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

ttt


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Humpday


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

All day training


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

In for a mid-week shot at it. I've never won anything in a game of luck, so I don't expect much, but it sure would be nice.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

And again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the day.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## Army bowhunter (Oct 16, 2013)

In In In


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Back in


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Count on me being in.


----------



## Cj0n3s12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Liked and Shared y'alls page on Facebook!


----------



## MSwickard (Jan 16, 2010)

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## KnottyPine (Nov 3, 2014)

Shared!


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In...


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And once again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

back in


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

In....A bit late, but I'm in...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Has anyone noticed the OP hasn't posted since November? Hope he hasn't forgotten, lol...


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

In again...


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And again


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

...


----------



## supraboi (Dec 4, 2009)

again...


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Zzz


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm in..


----------



## Doc Stone (Oct 9, 2012)

in and many thanks
Doc


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

And again


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks again for the opportunity, wishing all a great holiday season!


----------



## BlackBear87 (May 21, 2013)

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks again


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

...


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

Starting of the day...in again


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

In again


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

...


----------



## supraboi (Dec 4, 2009)

....


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Getting close


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again please for me.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm in......:yo:


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Keep on keepin on...


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

One day I will win something.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

In for win


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

In again too.


----------



## gCrackerNY (Sep 30, 2014)

Put me in


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Why not...


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Innnnnnn


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Zzz


----------



## Biggamehunterto (Nov 30, 2013)

I am in


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Yup


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

Put me in! Thanks!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh yeah


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Almost over


----------



## Doc Stone (Oct 9, 2012)

in=
many thanks=
Doc


----------



## Mr.Joshua859 (Feb 6, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

In once again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

...


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

I am in, need Xmas present


----------



## wtmyrick (Dec 10, 2014)

So is it just me, or does their Facebook page not exist anymore?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again please for me.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And Again


----------



## wtmyrick (Dec 10, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

...


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it..


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## eaglewings (Jan 12, 2009)

in again


----------



## Mr.Joshua859 (Feb 6, 2013)

Double down


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Ttt


Since we didn't win the tru balls maybe we can win this


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Almost over


No luck on the tru balls. Let's get this one


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

WEnglert said:


> Since we didn't win the tru balls maybe we can win this


That contest is back up for the unclaimed releases if not claimed by Monday.


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> That contest is back up for the unclaimed releases if not claimed by Monday.


That would suck for the previous winner


----------



## warhammer (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Zzz


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Again


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Near zero visibility fog


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks once more


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

New week, new entry.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In.


----------



## wtmyrick (Dec 10, 2014)

In it to win it


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

In on monday


----------



## slb (Nov 28, 2014)

Inn


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In...


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

back


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

elite energy bow contest update:

We currently have over 6,333 people entered from facebook, another couple thousand from archery talk, and about the same amount of mail in applicants. The winner will be announced on facebook. It has been fun having to cut out all of these names from archery talk. We have been dropping archerytalk replies in the box at theh end of each day....


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

In.


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Could you give us a link to FB once you draw?


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

And again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Could you give us a link to FB once you draw?


You aren't allowed to enter after your other winning.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

It is Korbins Strings on facebook.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## JLozo21 (Oct 3, 2014)

Sign me up! Thanks


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> You aren't allowed to enter after your other winning.


Lol...


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

once again


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

Sure, in again...


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

IN again, thanks


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Again


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

In mid week


----------



## graydragon2 (Nov 16, 2014)

Done.


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

I'll take another entry.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again.......


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

Me, too.


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

I hate replying all the time, but I really want this bow.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it..


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

And again


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

in again


----------



## wamo (Aug 29, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## buttonbucky (Aug 2, 2007)

Again!


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

ok, giving it a try. great thing you guys are doing.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In Again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again........


----------



## bowhunter erwin (May 14, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Week left


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Holy Christmas! Only a week left. I got some shopping to do.


----------



## Bill- (Jun 19, 2012)

Sounds good I'm in


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

In again


----------



## wtmyrick (Dec 10, 2014)

Put me in again please!


----------



## MSwickard (Jan 16, 2010)

Christmas is in 8 days!!!! I'm in.


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In...


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

This is my lucky entry


----------



## chachi (Jan 18, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## chachi (Jan 18, 2007)

And again...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Good morning


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd love to add another bow.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

Here we go again...


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

In again.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Yup


----------



## 628 (Jan 12, 2011)

Win


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks again


----------



## RustedFrog (Jul 9, 2014)

Im in!


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

What the heck, I'm never that lucky, but I'm in.


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

One more doesn't hurt I guess. In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In.


----------



## Bwhntr247 (Nov 9, 2014)

Again


----------



## mathewsolocambc (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Entered.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

again...


----------



## porty425 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## gkn0315 (Mar 31, 2011)

I need a new bow


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Would love me a E35


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in to win


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

im baCK


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And Again


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

In..


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

In again..


----------



## jrb752 (Dec 23, 2012)

thirds


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

In for the win


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in, and getting close to the end


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## nvrgvup444 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again........


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

In for this evening.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

In again


----------



## billyr02 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

In on the weekend


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

In it to win it


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## Matt Grieger (Jul 10, 2012)

would love a new bow. just bought some strings from korbin. hope they live up to the hype.


----------



## crappiekid24 (Feb 1, 2008)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## mcso (Mar 7, 2006)

In!


----------



## nanserbe (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

I wonder how many different people have posted here


----------



## jerseybow (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Entered.


----------



## gfm1960 (Jan 30, 2013)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## bponb (Jul 28, 2003)

Count me in. Can't have to many bows.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## Tony Lane (Aug 14, 2014)

Absolutely in! Merry Christmas to my fellow bowhunters.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

In once again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## patmc81 (Jul 3, 2009)

I am in


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

Put me in again. Thanks


----------



## Georgia dawg (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

And again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Once again.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again.......


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

Shared ! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

Again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## Bowtechforlife (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm in thanks!


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

In again


----------



## buttonbucky (Aug 2, 2007)

In again....


----------



## Doc Stone (Oct 9, 2012)

in
thanks=
Doc


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

In for the win🏆


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

lets do it again...


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Hoping the kids "elf on a shelf" brings daddy some good luck on this one. 

Wishing everyone a happy holiday season and for those of us with tags still in our pockets "may your tags be filled with with a hunt of a lifetime".


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Monday


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

In monday


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Back in


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And Again


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

another one


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

back


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## buttonbucky (Aug 2, 2007)

Couple more days


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Again


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

One more.


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

In again. I need a new bow to go with my new release that'll be here tomorrow...


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again for me please would be a nice B-Day present for me 23rd.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In Again


----------



## avfromvt (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## avfromvt (Nov 25, 2014)

and another


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Great contest! Someone is going to have a very Merry Christmas! Nice job guys!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

In again


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Almost done


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

In on the 23rd


----------



## jasonk0519 (Nov 13, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah Buddy ! Count me in !


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it...


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

In for today...


----------



## haas0311 (Sep 13, 2011)

Im in!!! I just shared the link on FB and am about to go post on TBH!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

One more


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

in again


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

one more time


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

One more day and in again


----------



## RebelWithReason (Dec 18, 2014)

In like Flin...


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Im back


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Bump


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Tiggerv (Feb 11, 2013)

I bite.....


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## 57medic (Nov 5, 2014)

And another one, just like the other ones!! 

Merry Christmas y'all


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

same as the rest


----------



## landon410 (Aug 20, 2014)

i'm in


----------



## landon410 (Aug 20, 2014)

and another for good luck


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!


----------



## Hans W.F. Kemp (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## jrb752 (Dec 23, 2012)

again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Lots of hits today


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Why not throw me in to


----------



## Jakepse (Dec 25, 2013)

In for today


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Joebert said:


> Why not throw me in to


Because you have already won enough stuff!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Lmao! Hey now... Technically I haven't won anything, my wife however is the lucky one!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again!!


----------



## tjg (Nov 1, 2012)

count me in


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

In again. Probably about my last chance, with the drawing tomorrow and all...


----------



## buttonbucky (Aug 2, 2007)

In again, thanks for the chance on winning!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Not sure if I replied on this thread, but I'll post anyway. I did like and share on FB.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

Okay im in thank you Korbins bow strings!


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

I'm


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

So when tomorrow do you draw?


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Another entry before midnight


----------



## gfm1960 (Jan 30, 2013)

in again


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Another entry for the last day


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

In on the last day


----------



## Aubie923 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Aubie923 (Jun 30, 2014)

Shared on Facebook as well. I'm in!!! Thanks for the awesome contest!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in for the last day


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Might as well get in again


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Iam in


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Again while i can


----------



## ketigger (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm in - merry Christmas everyone 😄


----------



## 57medic (Nov 5, 2014)

I want to thank the sponsor for a fantastic opportunity, the AT community for all the help and wisdom, and to wish all a healthy, prosperous new year!


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone. And good luck!


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Is there gonna be a link to FB to see the winner?


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

One last time...


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

In again. Really hoping to win this!


----------



## f.c.geil (Oct 16, 2014)

Good luck to all the entrants, but mostly to me [wink].


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

The end is nigh!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again ..........


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

WE WILL ANNOUNCE THE CONTEST WINNER ON CHRISTMAS DAY. Please understand that it will be announced after we have spent time with our family.
At this point there are over 17,000 names in the HUGE TUB!!! Some are duplicates but that is from sharing etc.
The name will be drawn and posted on this page. The winner will have 24 hours to claim the bow by emailing [email protected]
If the winner has not responded we will re-draw the name. This is our option and we will be sticking to it. If it's a Facebook friend we will do our best to tag the name but also understand there are over 8,000 names in the tub from other places that we ran the contest on.
WITH ALL OF THAT OUT OF THE WAY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Aubie923 (Jun 30, 2014)

Merry Christmas!!!!! May you all be blessed. One of us will be blessed with a new bow!!!!!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yep again


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all. Thanks


----------



## tjg (Nov 1, 2012)

once more and merry christmas


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Not sure if this is closed or the drawing already took place, but thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And my last entry,Merry Christmas folks.


----------



## benchrat (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all and a happy New Year.


----------



## rcfireninja (Dec 2, 2012)

In! Thanks guys. Merry Christmas!


----------



## LazyEye08 (Dec 6, 2014)

I like free things


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

In again


----------



## PrivateJoker (Mar 8, 2013)

Last entry (if at all possible, again) otherwise GL TO MY ORIGINAL! <3


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

Merry Christmas and good luck


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

has the winner been chosen yet


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

What a great giveaway, Merry Christmas to all...


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Who's the lucky one?


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Wondering who? :noidea:


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

ONARAMPAGE said:


> Wondering who? :noidea:


You're the lucky one in these give aways


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

WE HAVE A WINNER. OUT OF A guesstimated 20,000 contestants MICHAEL TAMMERILL won! (I believe his was a mail in) He has been emailed. If we do not receive a response with in 24 hours of this post time we will be drawing a new winner.
STAY TUNED FOR NEXT YEARS CONTEST!!!


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

WE HAVE A WINNER. OUT OF A guesstimated 20,000 contestants MICHAEL TAMMERILL won! (I believe his was a mail in) He has been emailed. If we do not receive a response with in 24 hours of this post time we will be drawing a new winner.
STAY TUNED FOR NEXT YEARS CONTEST!!!


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

riv96 said:


> Who's the lucky one?


WE HAVE A WINNER. OUT OF A guesstimated 20,000 contestants MICHAEL TAMMERILL won! (I believe his was a mail in) He has been emailed. If we do not receive a response with in 24 hours of this post time we will be drawing a new winner.
STAY TUNED FOR NEXT YEARS CONTEST!!!


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

Madlaz said:


> has the winner been chosen yet


WE HAVE A WINNER. OUT OF A guesstimated 20,000 contestants MICHAEL TAMMERILL won! (I believe his was a mail in) He has been emailed. If we do not receive a response with in 24 hours of this post time we will be drawing a new winner.
STAY TUNED FOR NEXT YEARS CONTEST!!!


Michael emailed and should post a picture of his bow as soon as he gets it.  He agreed to receive a Synergy instead of the Energy.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In for the win


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Jeff50316 said:


> In for the win


Little late buddy


----------

